# e-collar for sale



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sold


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Trooper- it does not show any of my messages are going out- probably are though

collar not sold as of yet


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I am getting some inquires but I do not see that my replies are going out-
Still have the collar- [email protected]


----------

